# Adria Vision 667 condensation in underbed storage



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

My wife brought in a bottle of wine we had left in the underbed storage and there was condensation on the bottle. It was a very hot evening and the storage area was significantly cooler than the rest of the Vision. I checked other things and some cans of beer were similarly affected. I checked the humidity and it was some 5% higher than in the main part of the motorhome. There are no obvious signs of dampness - no bubbling paper. Is this genuine condensation? Obviously, stuff that goes into the storage area can be a bit damp (water hose, ground sheets, chairs) and I suppose if it's cooler we do have conditions where condensation could occur - what do you think? I will be checking this out with a damp meter. Cheers


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi baccus,
if the wine/beer was cold enough get it drunk quick before it warms up  
now on a serious note you should have nothing to worry about as you say it was cold in the storage area and warm outdoors.

if we have been away and left damp things in the locker as everybody does we just leave the garage door open on a nice warm windy day to vent the area etc and dry things out.

When the heating is on this area should get warm air from the blown air vent so no probs in winter.

any chance of lifting the bed to get better venting when not being used and stored?

tramp


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. Will do what you suggest. 

I'm a dreadful worrier, you know. So now you've spoiled that I'll have to find something else to worry about!! :lol:


----------



## siochana2002 (Nov 2, 2010)

condensation in clothes lockers at rear of bedroom in adria 660sl adria 2008 model. this also effects the pillows clothes and pillows are wet in morning heat on at 3 over night any one come across this.
Dave


----------

